# Albino Pacman Turning Green



## Chris taylor (Dec 14, 2009)

My Albino pacman is turning Green? only on one side, (will add a picture soon) any suggestions please


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

A lot seem to go a bit greenish at some point, mainly on their sides and the top of their head. Mine used to look quite lime green on one side after a good meal. Nothing to worry about I'd say : victory:


----------



## Chris taylor (Dec 14, 2009)

Drayvan said:


> A lot seem to go a bit greenish at some point, mainly on their sides and the top of their head. Mine used to look quite lime green on one side after a good meal. Nothing to worry about I'd say : victory:


Funny you should mention when has eaten the frog is currently looking almost round at the moment from eating,when the food has been digested the normal yellow returns,strange


----------

